# I talked to this girl on Skype!



## Nada

I met her on Plentyoffish and we been chatting and texting for week or two. Today she asked me to Skype and I didn't know what to do or say and just froze. The idiot that I am I actually typed "..." as a response to her message. I did mention about my social anxiety before so I think she might have understood if I wasn't ok with it, but I also knew I had to do it because I wanted to progress further with her than just typing words. I did get on Skype with her and it wasn't too bad. We were on it for a few hours until she went to bed. I think it went ok, but not great. I hope I didn't scare her off though and this be the last time I talk to her. I really do like her.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Congrats! Skyping is something I'd love to do in the future but that terrifies me right now. So major props for being able to do that.


----------



## Nada

Thanks  This was just one of several small steps I've been making to help expose myself to more situations that I normally would be too anxious to do.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472

dude a few hours???? thats awesome!!! I know people say its the quality not the quantity, but the fact that she wanted to talk to you for that long is a good sign in my book. I think you already got it in the bag!


----------



## Motionless Sway

Congrats!  I know that's something very hard for me to do as well.


----------



## Nada

Yeah it was a few hours but I felt there were moments of silence and awkwardness. I don't know, but she is still talking to me somewhat so I guess I haven't completely scared her off :clap

Whenever I'm on cam I just feel like a freak show for some reason. I don't like looking at myself or necessary like others looking at me, lol. I also don't like the sound of my voice. You know what I don't even know why I even have a cam, this is probably the most use it got since getting it over a year ago.

Anyways last night I went on cam with a sas member. We didn't use voice, but chatted instead. I did open up to her much quickly than usual so I was more relaxed and outgoing. I didn't even realize I was on cam for over 5 hours!


----------



## Paragon

Grats man. I'd hate the idea of that too really, don't know why but i'd feel much more comfortable actually being face to face with someone than using cameras. 

Awesome that you went through with it


----------



## Jess32247

A big congrats to you! :clap

I know I wouldn't of been able to do that lol, and I hope you talk with her again!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Nice man, good work. 
Sounds like a pretty big step, something i hope to achieve someday.


----------



## jbel1021

You talked to her for a few hours before she went to sleep and you aren't satisfied? Do your thing, man!


----------



## cybernaut

Congrats to you . Be thankful that you managed to stay on for a few hours. Hope you are able to have more chats with her via voice or web cam.


----------



## Space Ghost

Wow. A few more of these skype sessions and the anxiousness will slowly go away.


----------



## cubanscorpio

grats man. talking is the absolute worse for me. i can get on cam with alomost no axniety now but talkin on it scares the bejesus out of me. the possiblity of stuttering and not making sense is my biggest fear about talking. in real life, i talk pretty fine and confidently despiste some axiety but idk what it is about cam that makes the anticipatory anxiety double or triple. grats again and keep at it. oh and good luck with the chick. let us know if any great things or bad (*knocks on wood* lol) things happen.


----------



## Ambitious

Whoohoo for you 

Its something im gona get into (video). It will be something i will fear but i will face the fear!

Keep talking to her, who knows what may come of this for you


----------



## MrZi

a few hours! wow! well done, i wouldn't have been able to do that at all. and she's still talking to you too, so she's interested! - i hope you 2 meet up sometime.


----------



## Dan iel

Try not to have fear about it what could happen 

I am so happy for you. I bet you are enjoying the chat as well. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Congrats, man! 

I would be too scared to get on skype, so this is a triumph in my book.


----------



## Dale Cooper

This is incredible. 

I'm pretty sure if a girl is willing to talk to you for hours on Skype she is definitely interested.

Awesome work!

x


----------

